

The economics of awful blockbuster movies - hermanywong
http://qz.com/102902/the-economics-of-awful-blockbuster-movies/

======
elmuchoprez
This article seems to imply that there used to be some sort of highly
intellectual, dialogue driven summer blockbuster that we're moving away from
as a direct result of them not translating well to non-English speaking
audiences. Off the top of my head, I can't think of a single "intellectual"
summer blockbuster even years and years ago (maybe Forrest Gump?).

